

White pride in my classroom - jmduke
http://www.salon.com/2013/06/05/white_pride_in_my_classroom/

======
nemesis1637
I guess I'm a little less accomodating than the teacher in this article. I
believe that he should have to go through all of that (and almost whatever
else gets thrown his way). People that fought for the rights of 'the other
side' of his beliefs endured much much worse for a long long time. (for the
record, I'm a college instructor and I would have handled this student in
class just as the professor in the article did but I probably wouldn't have
engaged in any conversations about his out of class activities with him at
all).

------
ndesaulniers
The Paradox of Tolerance is an interesting problem.

